# Good brace for ankle sprain?



## gthcarolina (Mar 3, 2005)

Can't run for a long time, it's bad. 10 days and still can't put weight on it. Any ideas for a brace that will allow me to disengage from clipless pedal without stress? I won't be rushing back heedlessly, but will be riding before completely healed.


----------



## langford (May 7, 2004)

I broke my ankle last year and used a brace for a while when I started riding again in the spring. I think unclipping is probably the worst thing for a bad ankle.... I picked up a Tensor ankle brace with lacing and 2 velcro straps, was only about $20. Gave good support and was comfortable to wear. I couldn't find a half decent picture to post, I guess these are only available in Canada. This pic is of a similar style.

It worked ok, I only wore it for about a month and found I didn't really need it. It does take up a lot of space, so you if your bike shoes are a tight fit, it won't work for you.
Maybe try starting back on platforms?
Don't keep going if it's not comfortable for you, messed up ankles take a long time to heal. Mine was a whole year before I didn't really notice it anymore.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I use one from Ace (pic below), but make sure it's really a brace, not just a support, which looks more like a stretchy tube. Available at my chain drugstore, between $10-15. Very adjustable, and has some gel where your ankle bones are. Laces like the one below, but they snug up with a velcro band, no tying. Fit in my hi-top MRB shoes fine. The hi-tops help too if you continue to have trouble, especially when you get off the bike in a hurry & land on uneven ground. Can you re-train yourself to use the other foot most of the time, so you don't have to unclip as much with the bad ankle? My left cleat always wears down 10x quicker than the right because it's the foot I prefer to put down when not actually getting off the bike & unclipping both feet.


----------



## gthcarolina (Mar 3, 2005)

*Good advice thanks*

I paid $100 for a brace like the first one! Or, I should say, my insurance/flex spending did. That one won't fit. I think I found one like the other. Oddly enough, the only brace I can wear that doesn't hurt from pressing on the injury is the tube-shaped elastic. But that one doesn't give as much support.

I do usually unclip first with my right foot, and it is the left that is injured, so at least that much is good. I can't unclip from my road bike at home on the trainer yet, so I just unstrap and pull my foot out of the shoe. Hard to do on the trail!


----------



## vicky86 (Jan 20, 2010)

langford said:


> I broke my ankle last year and used a brace for a while when I started riding again in the spring. I think unclipping is probably the worst thing for a bad ankle.... I picked up a Neoprene ankle brace with lacing and 2 velcro straps, was only about $20. Gave good support and was comfortable to wear. I couldn't find a half decent picture to post, I guess these are only available in Canada. This pic is of a similar style.
> 
> It worked ok, I only wore it for about a month and found I didn't really need it. It does take up a lot of space, so you if your bike shoes are a tight fit, it won't work for you.
> Maybe try starting back on platforms?
> Don't keep going if it's not comfortable for you, messed up ankles take a long time to heal. Mine was a whole year before I didn't really notice it anymore.


Moderate Exercise is benefit. As you ankle was hurt before, so pls don't excessive exercise. But you can do some basic, need to wear the special Ankle Support to protect your Ankle.


----------



## Matt1115 (Jan 8, 2010)

I think gentle riding is good for your ankle, thats what i've been telling myself anyway. I'm in the same boat. If you can't put weight on it yet though i'd wait a bit. I've been waring a support with a bandage wrap around it simply because i couldn't get my shoes over the brace i had. i've got flats not clips which made it easier


----------



## Dugg-E (Jul 9, 2009)

The booties worked for me as well...the wifey ended up with one after a bad sprain playing indoor volleyball. I ended up purchasing her an Active Ankle and took her lace-up bootie brace. Works well, as Langford described.


----------



## bsteven2 (Jul 13, 2009)

If its sprained that bad I would wait. Think about if you get hung up on something and have to bare full weight on that one ankle then you might end up with a strain as well if not a break. I sprained mine a few weeks ago but was weight bearing 2 days later and slowly worked up from there.


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

bsteven2 said:


> If its sprained that bad I would wait. Think about if you get hung up on something and have to bare full weight on that one ankle then you might end up with a strain as well if not a break. I sprained mine a few weeks ago but was weight bearing 2 days later and slowly worked up from there.


 +1 ,i guess you've had it checked,x ray'd and you're sure it's a sprain not a broken fibula.That's the bone in the leg that doesn't bear much weight and people have been known to limp on slightly broken fibulas for weeks, before getting casted or plated. also +1 on the light exercise ,when i broke my leg i bought an old schwinn airdyne ,your arms and legs drive it, so you can rest the hurt limb and still get an aerobic workout with the threeunbroken limbs.This raises your pulse and improves circulation ,everywhere, i think it helped healing and recovering fitness.


----------



## spags25 (Dec 1, 2009)

You could also try looking at ASO Ankle braces


----------

